
Ask HN:  Y17 partner/cofounder Y combinator - rbenitez
Is anyone seeking a co-founder&#x2F;partner for Y-combinatory? I&#x27;m a computer science&#x2F;finance major in Florida and I am applying soon.<p>I know the odds of applying as a single founder are not in my favor and would like to partner up with another applicant if possible.
======
genbit
Odds of surviving startup life with a stranger as a co founder are lower then
odds for single founder to get into YC. But good luck to find interesting
partners, it's also good to talk to other entrepreneurs

~~~
omegaredmonkey
Hehe. How is two worse than one?

~~~
genbit
Imaging marrying a complete stranger, then after some time figuring out that
you cannot continue together. Same with the founders.

------
alwaysblue
I'm looking for a mobile developer (ios/android) to help me finish a couple of
ideas and help me pick the best one to submit for YC18 W

email is interested ycpartner18@gmail.com

------
cofounderYC17
I'm also looking for a cofounder in San Francisco for YC17. I'm a software
engineer looking for another tech guy.

PM me if interested - cofounderYC17@gmail.com

------
omegaredmonkey
Anyone fullstack Android dev?

------
hashnsalt
What's your idea?

